# 3M Pads - Are they good?



## V3polo6n2 (Jan 14, 2007)

Hi

I'm interessed by 3M pads and I wants to know more on these.

Are they good?
What is the color for the abrasiveness? I'm not sure of my researches :

Blue and black = finishing?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

black = polishing

blue = finishing.

they are superb. i like the blue over the black as its thicker, i even polished a whole car on saturday using 3.02 and the blue pad with no problems at all :thumb: 

get the 3m backing plate if your using the 3m pads aswell :thumb:


----------



## V3polo6n2 (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for the advice ianFRST, I will find it :thumb:


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

i use 3m blue pads too... with menz ip they are **** hot, tbh they are generally very good pads and they last ages!


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

i've got the 3M backing plate and its excellent anyone got any part no's for the pads?


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Breezy said:


> i've got the 3M backing plate and its excellent anyone got any part no's for the pads?


Get some here.

http://autoperfectionworld.co.uk/catalog/index.php?cPath=101&osCsid=db3198695bc9e15ba218a9db77df78a4

They also do the polishes.

http://autoperfectionworld.co.uk/catalog/index.php?cPath=99


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

no there not good











they are fookin brilliant!


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

with a price to boot. are they really worth that much more than the megs pads?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

http://www.cartersconsumables.co.uk...-gloss-polishing-pad-velcro-backed-p-569.html


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

Porta said:


> http://www.cartersconsumables.co.uk...-gloss-polishing-pad-velcro-backed-p-569.html


That's a bit more realistic pricing


----------



## V3polo6n2 (Jan 14, 2007)

There isn't 3M orange pads?


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

V3polo6n2 said:


> There isn't 3M orange pads?


Have i missed something, i havent seen anybody mention orange pads. I do use them though


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

V3polo6n2 said:


> There isn't 3M orange pads?


Yes there are:

3M Orange pads

:buffer:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Aaran said:


> with a price to boot. are they really worth that much more than the megs pads?


The price at AutoPerfection is for packs of two :thumb:


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

what cutting level is the orange ones?
and why is there back plate different from say a sonus one?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Porta said:


> http://www.cartersconsumables.co.uk...-gloss-polishing-pad-velcro-backed-p-569.html


can i just reccomend this company, i did so in the right section and got no replies.....

i found this guy selling 3m polishes on ebay, asked him to get me some of the other polishes, and also asked him to get me some of the pads, so he did, and he personally delivered them to my door.

so if you want some 3m stuff, give mark a try. his KNOWLEDGE on this subject is the best with MANY years of experience, toyota in derby ask him for advice on paint finishes :thumb: :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

nick-a6 said:


> what cutting level is the orange ones?
> and why is there back plate different from say a sonus one?


the orange ones are the 3m cutting pads. the black are the polishing, and the blue are the finishing.

imo, stick to the black and blue, the orange isnt that good. i swap back to my sonus yellow cutting if i need to go aggressive.

as for the backing pads, they have LOTS of flex in them, unlike the megs backing pads which are pretty much solid. WELL WELL worth the money imo


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

ah right thanks for that. im guessing the 3m pads will still work fine on the megs/sonus back pad though for starters?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

yeah, no problems. just the 3m plate is a worth while upgrade if your going down the 3m route


----------



## TangoMan (Jul 28, 2006)

Whats the Purple ones then?


----------



## m33ufo (Oct 16, 2007)

Totally new to this and am about to order a Metabo Rotary. I'm still a little stuck on what associated pads and backing plates I should be going for.

If I go for the 3m 09552 backing plate (I assume that's a good bet?) what thread option would I need for the Metabo, is the 14mm correct?

Also, looking at pads, would the blue 3m pad be suitable for most of my needs?

Main car for attention is my sapphire black 04 M3 CSL, I'll start off by practicing on my silver 04 Focus.

Any recommendations of polishes etc appreciated.


----------



## V3polo6n2 (Jan 14, 2007)

Ok so I tested 3M pads yesterday and I love them!!! :doublesho 

I have the compound pad and the finishing, the thickness of the pad is really good, they dont drink products (like Lake Country? ) and the are very effective.

I have Meguiar's, Lake Country and 3m pads the 3M are the best for me. :thumb:


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

so I take it

3M09550 Orange Compounding Sponge = Meguiars Burgandy Cutting Pad
3M09378 Black High Gloss Pad = Meguiars Yellow Polishing Pad
3M50388 Ultrafina High Gloss Polishing Pad = Meguiars Tan Finishing Pad

Where do the orange & white waffle pads come into it?

It seems the blue finishing pad is the most popular one but is the black polishing pad really any better than the meguiars yellow polishing pad?


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

just picked up some 3M pads yesterday










looking forward to trying them out


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Are other pads like the SFX pads compatible with the 3M backing plates?

I'm getting a PC next week with some pads but no backing plates. I'm thinking that a few extra pads wouldnt hurt either !


----------



## skauldy (May 14, 2007)

which would you guy's recommend lake country or 3M also can you get 3M in 4"


----------



## Mucky (May 25, 2006)

has anyone got the 3m part nos for the orange and white waffle pads??


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

used the black one last night on the makita with some ip up @ 1700rpm (speed 3.15 on the makita lol) and you really do get more of a feel of what the pad is doing and I found it much easier to use on curved edges where as the meguiars pads are a lot stiffer and cant be manourv'red as easily..

I will still use the meguiars pads for more heavy defect removal I think but I can see the 3M pads beeing excellent for refining and polishing to a higher gloss

am very impressed with the 3M pads highly recommended :thumb:


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

as mentioned the 3m pads are more flexible and added to the 3m attachment on the rotary they work een better... i find with 3m the dont break down like other pads and the disperse heat alot better than other brands


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Breezy said:


> used the black one last night on the makita with some ip up @ 1700rpm (speed 3.15 on the makita lol) and you really do get more of a feel of what the pad is doing and I found it much easier to use on curved edges where as the meguiars pads are a lot stiffer and cant be manourv'red as easily..
> 
> I will still use the meguiars pads for more heavy defect removal I think but I can see the 3M pads beeing excellent for refining and polishing to a higher gloss
> 
> am very impressed with the 3M pads highly recommended :thumb:


You should try the 3M orange pad, makes a Megs cutting pad feel like a finishing pad


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

Alex L said:


> You should try the 3M orange pad, makes a Megs cutting pad feel like a finishing pad


is this the 3M orange compounding pad?

Do 3M do any "4 spot pads?

agreed i did notice the panels werent getting nearly as hot as they do with the meguiars pads and this was even after polishing @1800rpm for a while.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Breezy said:


> is this the 3M orange compounding pad?
> 
> Do 3M do any "4 spot pads?
> 
> agreed i did notice the panels werent getting nearly as hot as they do with the meguiars pads and this was even after polishing @1800rpm for a while.


Thats the one :thumb:

As for 4" pads I use the Edge rotary adaptor and 4" edge pads from DavidG :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Dunno if its been mentioned already but you will have to work the polishes longer with the 3M pads or bump up the RPM's due to them being softer than the megs ones etc, if not then you will leave feint buffer trails with the likes of 3.02 etc :thumb:


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Clark said:


> Dunno if its been mentioned already but you will have to work the polishes longer with the 3M pads or bump up the RPM's due to them being softer than the megs ones etc, if not then you will leave feint buffer trails with the likes of 3.02 etc :thumb:


I'll try that on my next detail :buffer: What speed are you talking about? Wit or without pressure?
:thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

maesal said:


> I'll try that on my next detail :buffer: What speed are you talking about? Wit or without pressure?
> :thumb:


If I'm using 3.02 with the black polishing pad then i tend to have the Makita at anything from 1800-2000rpm's (on the harder paints anyways, softer ones then 1500 usually works fine) so that i dont fall asleep while waiting for the abrasives to break down, i also apply moderate pressure for the first 5 or 6 passes then back off after that.

Blue pad and 106FA/85rd etc i still use 1800rpm's in most cases with moderate pressure to begin with, this seems to break the polish down quickly and produces the sharpest finish i've seen so far


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Clark said:


> If I'm using 3.02 with the black polishing pad then i tend to have the Makita at anything from 1800-2000rpm's (on the harder paints anyways, softer ones then 1500 usually works fine) so that i dont fall asleep while waiting for the abrasives to break down, i also apply moderate pressure for the first 5 or 6 passes then back off after that.
> 
> Blue pad and 106FA/85rd etc i still use 1800rpm's in most cases with moderate pressure to begin with, this seems to break the polish down quickly and produces the sharpest finish i've seen so far


Thanks Clark. Then, I'm doing moreless the same :buffer: :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

The one and only negative point to the Waffle Pads (more so the black polishing one) compared to the flat Megs ones is that they can sometimes "shred" themselves if you buff over the edge of an open door or a bonnet etc, which doesnt take anything away from the performance of them but it is a bit annoying


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

I used the blue finishing pad this weekend with PO85RD and am very impressed the finish left is superb and I also found the polish residue a lot easier to remove afterwards than when using the meguiars tan finishing pad...

and see what you mean about the black polishing pads too and shredding!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Breezy said:


> Do 3M do any "4 spot pads?


no they dont do 4" but they do 3". but you need a new backing plate.

the 3" black pad, is absolutely SUPERB. it so much better than than using a 4" sonus pad. made doing the bumper fun 

they do the orange cut pad, and the black polishing pad in the 3", same as the 6"

this is the 2.75" backing plate, with a 3" orange pad on the 6" orange pad. and also the 3" black polihing pad. also a 3" wool pad :lol:









on the PC









2.75" plate with sonus 4" spot pad









plate sizes


----------



## Breezy (Jun 24, 2006)

do you have part numbers for the "3 pads and backing plate?

take it its best to stick to the pc with "3 pads and not the rotary!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

i dont mate, cant say ive ever seen the part numbers either.

give mark a ring / email - http://www.cartersconsumables.co.uk/ as thats where i got mine from  pretty cheap too if i remeber rightly, about £3 for the polishing ones 

and yes, i think the rotary will generate too much heat, so i only use them on the PC


----------



## eXceed (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the help you gave me over MSN ian, I'm going to call Mark at some point to see if I can pay via different means other than PayPal (I'm ban from it because of not paying seller fees which is a long story!!). I can't wait to get me some 3M pads


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

no problems mate  im sure he would take other payments, as he is a business, so im sure he would take card / cash etc. as you say, give him a bell


----------

